# صور ابادة الارمن المسيحيين



## bonguy (31 يوليو 2008)

*الارمن من الشعوب العتيقة في القدم , ولها من الانجازات الكثير والكثير....بغض النظر عن وجود طائفة ارمينية في مصر تعرضت لحرب ابادة من العثمانيين المسلمين (بجانب الابادة الشاملة لهم في انحاء الامبراطورية العثمانية) فأنا هنا انقل صور الابادة الارمينية المتوفرة علي موقعهم الرسمي.*





























































































اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي[/SIZE][/B]​


----------



## bonguy (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صور ابادة الارمن المسيحيين*


----------



## bonguy (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صور ابادة الارمن المسيحيين*






























[/CENTER]


*مش عارف اقول ايه بجد وفعلاً بكيت وانا بنزل الصور , موقع الارمن العربي اهوه :*
http://www.ancme.org/index.aspx



اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## Moony34 (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صور ابادة الارمن المسيحيين*

يا رب ارحمنا بصلوات هؤلاء القديسين الشهداء


----------



## bonguy (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صور ابادة الارمن المسيحيين*

امين يا موني.



اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## mase7ya (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صور ابادة الارمن المسيحيين*

*بالفعل أنها مأساة 
مأساة بكل المقايس حدثت بالفعل
وعلى المسلمين الذين يتشدقون في المذابح التي تمت بحقهم من قبل الصليبيون ويتحدثون عنها كذباً في كتب التاريخ الفاسدة التي تدرس بالمدارس

عليهم فقط أن ينظروا لهذة الصور البشعة 

التي تدمي القلب فعلاً وتدمع الاعين 
هؤلاء وحوش ولا يمكن أن يكونوا بشر في كل الاحوال

فطمعهم ووحشيتهم زادت عن الحد

هكذا بدأ هذا الدين وهكذا انتشر

للاسف ...*


----------



## استفانوس (31 يوليو 2008)

تدمع عيني على اجدادي
:94:​


----------



## bonguy (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صور ابادة الارمن المسيحيين*

فعلاً يا مسيحية الواقعى دي ملف اسود في التاريخ الاسلامي زيه الملف القبطي والملف الامازيغي , شكراً ليكي.......ايه ده يا اشطفانوس هو انت ارمني , بجد لو انت ارمني انت المفروض تفتخر بهذا الشعب , تحيو مني لكل الارمن وخاصة انت.






اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## amjad-ri (5 أغسطس 2008)

استفانوس قال:


> تدمع عيني على اجدادي
> :94:​



وانا  كمان

شكرا  للصور المبكية​


----------



## Fadi Rihani (24 أغسطس 2008)

*أنا مسلم لبناني و مع هيك برفض الشي يلي عملتو العثمانيين بالأرمن بس هيدا ما بيعني إنو تتهمو المسلمين إنهن مسؤولين عن هالإبادة*
*العرب المسلمين تعرضو لحملات إضطهاد من العثمانيين كمان*
*وما تنسو الإبادة يلي عملها الصرب بالمسلمين البوسنيين*
*ما تنسو إنو الصليبيين عملو مذابح بالأروذوكس و المسلمين*
*وما تنسو إنو كتير الأرمن لجأو للعرب و الإيرانيين يلي أكترن مسلمين*
*الدين الإسلامي بدأ و انتشر بالرحمة و العدل مش بالمذابح يلي بقول عنا وحوش لازم يعرف إنو نحنا بشر أكتر منو*
*العنصري هو الوحش إذا كان مسلم ولّا مسيحي ولّا يهودي ولّا شو ما كان دينو*
*و السيّد المسيح ما كان عنصري و النبي محمد ما كان عنصري و الإمام علي ما كان عنصري*
*أنا بعرف مسيحيين مريم المقدسة و السيد المسيح ساكنين قلبن لأنن بمثلو اخلاق المسيحية *


----------



## استفانوس (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: صور ابادة الارمن المسيحيين*



bonguy قال:


> فعلاً .ايه ده يا اشطفانوس هو انت ارمني , بجد لو انت ارمني انت المفروض تفتخر بهذا الشعب , تحيو مني لكل الارمن وخاصة انت.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


نعم
ولي الفخر
اشكرك عزيزي وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## churchlife (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صور ابادة الارمن المسيحيين*

sora kolsh moamlaaa wo alh ysm7hom al am3lo keda  

shokernn wordaaa 3le sora


----------



## رفيق حبيب (27 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا موجود وعالم


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (8 يناير 2009)

*هذا هو الاسلام
دين الرحمه والمحبه والسلام​*


----------



## المزاحم (9 يناير 2009)

ربنا يرحمنا برحمته وان ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها


----------



## Coptic Adel (9 يناير 2009)

*الصور مش ظاهرة يا بيشو*

*ربنا يرحمنا*​


----------



## amad_almalk (13 يناير 2009)

مرسيىىىىىىىىىىى جدا علي الصور الرائعه

ربنا يعوضك علي تعب محبتك​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يناير 2009)




----------



## vetaa (15 يناير 2009)

*الصور مش باينه عندى للاسف*


----------



## SALVATION (21 فبراير 2009)

_شكرا كتييييير​_


----------



## white rose (9 مارس 2009)

ستي كان تحكيلنا لما كنا صغار 
ومع كل كلمة كنا نبكي بحرقة فظيعة 

و يقشعر بدني و ابكي نفس البكي كل ما اتذكر اللي كان تحكيه لحد هلا


ربنا يرحمن


----------



## GogoRagheb (7 أبريل 2009)

انا مش شايف صور ولا حاجه
ياريت اخى تنزل الصور تانى
او تدينا رابط شغاااااااااااااال 
عشان الرابط ده مش شغاااااااااااال​


----------

